# Dancing Christmas Pony..



## Happyflowerlady (Dec 13, 2014)

Some of you may have seen this before; but to me; it never seems to lose its charm. 
Enjoy....

http://youtu.be/toHw2KCJxjg


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2014)

Nothing cuter than a pony doing the moonwalk to a great old song!


----------



## jujube (Dec 14, 2014)

Oh, funny!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks, Happy!


----------



## AprilT (Dec 15, 2014)

Very cute.


----------

